

Ask HN: Getting started with Programming for Cloud Storage - sthustfo

As you all know, "cloud storage and management" of data is now one of the basic necessities for any application these days. Be it the media streaming, critical business data or the medical records of patients - basically enabling portable data. However I have no knowledge at all about the programming aspect of the cloud storage. Hence I need advice and suggestions on how to go about learning about the basics as well as programming aspect of cloud storage.<p>I have close to 10 years programming experience mostly in telecom and networking in general and protocols, mobile and VoIP to be specific. I am very proficient in C, a bit of C++ and perl. I have learnt ruby and tried my hand with RoR.
======
hrasm
\- Sign up for Amazon Cloud Services. It is free for a year. (this might have
changed...check at the Amazon website)

\- Go through their tutorials and/or peruse the forums for Ruby code snippets.

\- Start slow by getting rudimentary code working in your environment and
accelerate from there.

------
gspyrou
You may check this presentation from PDC10 for Windows Azure Storage
<http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/PDC/PDC10/CS11>

